# Question about ordering beans?



## Bonghit74 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been in touch with the boutique and they told me to make sure that I put down the right address and it got me thinking.  Does everybody (that lives in the states) just put their five digit zip code or should we put our five digit zipcode and the four digits that follow the hyphen? For example  46012-1234.  Just wondering.  They also told me that they have had reports on carriers not delivering packages with addresses being slightly off and people that choose to use a alias name. 

Peace


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

myself, in any form of shipping/mail...I've never used anything more than the regular five digits...I've never ordered from any seedbanks tho, so i dunno...I'm sure it's no difference unless you're city is different...maybe a difference in population or maybe for much larger cities..?? It might just be if you're name doesn't match up with the address i guess...i have no clue really...i dunno if this helped, but good luck Bongh


----------



## Bonghit74 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I am the same way.  I have never used the other four digits but I have never really ordered anything out of this country.  Its just that I have two orders from two different banks and nothing has come through and I was wondering if that might be the speed bump.  Just thought I might get some different opinions on what people are doing that are actually getting their packages.  Thanks


----------



## I Eat Valium (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno why people go through boutique when there is 
so much negative feedback on here. Do yourself a favor 
and make your next order form Dr. Chronic.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's weird...It seemed like someone told me on here that this site promotes seedboutique or works with them...im not sure, but i've always thought seedboutique and marpassion were aligned, so to say...But i may be wrong...


----------



## Brussels (Aug 23, 2008)

It's very easy to rent a temp postal box at one of the many packaging shops that seem to b everywhere. I'd never have seeds sent to a grow address. Incoming seeds are no big deal; live cannabis plants are a big deal...B


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> That's weird...It seemed like someone told me on here that this site promotes seedboutique or works with them...im not sure, but i've always thought seedboutique and marpassion were aligned, so to say...But i may be wrong...



I agree it does seem that a lot of people promote the boutique here, but I've heard such bad things all over about them that I won't order there. In all fairness, I've also seen a lot of people that won't order from anyone else. I like the doc, and nirvana-shop myself.


----------



## Brussels (Aug 26, 2008)

With six orders behind me the past three years; hempdepot is where I go. Never had a single problem with them...B


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr. Chronic is reliable, I got my order in 6 days shipped to the states.


----------



## fuddie (Aug 27, 2008)

You get what you want when you look in the mailbox nearly every time, UNLESS you live in the midwest.  If youre in the midwest, customs will most likely get it.  Why, who the hell knows.  I'm done ordering from overseas and losing.  Maybe ordering from Canada is more successful.

 2  QUESTIONS: 

Does anyone in the midwest have the same problem lately???????

Are orders from Canada getting into, say, MI okay??????

Lost three orders, running out of time. Since hgs is gonzo, Im thinking H Depot   -   ?


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey bonghit74, you can go to youtube and look at "the lords of weeds" you will understand why we really dont do the orders stuff though internet/ phone etc
myself I didnt order anything and managed got supplies to started with.. guess we are the wizards of MP hmm.. many 2 cents thoughts wise up people and please start grow at your home!! cops has no control this time  alright?
btw you can drive to big city, have someone with you pick up  and bring supplies to your car while you eating at some block to keep eyes on leos!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

i live in michigan and got my seeds through the boutique a few months ago with no problems.they came in 13 days.i too have heard of alot of negative feedback about the boutique lately.either way though..never order more then a couple packs in each order..if you want more than 2 packs,place seperate orders.


----------



## fuddie (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad they came through for you, Aurora - maybe its just the luck of the draw, but its discouraging.  Might be time for a drive into the land of the canooks, eh?


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 27, 2008)

fuddie said:
			
		

> Glad they came through for you, Aurora - maybe its just the luck of the draw, but its discouraging.  Might be time for a drive into the land of the canooks, eh?



Shhhhh...


----------



## 420usagrow (Aug 28, 2008)

I lost an order a year ago that was ordered from Holland and went through the port of Chicago. I have ordered from theattitudeseedbank.com 8 times since then and never lost an order! They are in the UK, but I live on the east coast and everything comes through NY city. The midwest is clamped down tight! What a great place to live, huh? Our governments motto should be "push pharmaceuticals, tobacco and booze". I guess I am a little jaded, huh? I love my country, but not the intolerance for a plant that grows from the earth!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like a leo askin questions at least 1 of these posts


----------



## fuddie (Aug 29, 2008)

usagrow - but why only the midwest???  What, customs thinks its OK for seed to come into the country from everywhere else?  If theyre clamping down, why not everywhere?  Are they that disorganized?  Nevermind, I just answered my own question - of COURSE theyre that disorganized, if they had any real intelligence, theyd prioritize and redirect all that wasted time and resources lookinf for a few homegrower's seeds, to getting their fingers out of their assholes and really concentrating on protecting their own countrymen from idiot terrorists, which is their first mandate.  TUNNEL VISION.   I want my seeds, dammit!  Alcohol has ruined most of my family, my dad died of throat cancer from unfiltered camels, but, hey, thats OK, its legal. Yeah.


----------



## 420usagrow (Aug 29, 2008)

I think they are very disorganized and overwelmed through out the USA. It could be one of those gung-ho anti-marijuana types running things there in Chicago. They are a strange bunch. I agree with what you say about them directing their efforts towards terrorism, but the whole "drug war" is big business for the DEA, lawyers and the prisons that are overcrowded with non-violent drug offenders. That is why they always overstate the size of the pot busts, and make marijuana out to be just like an opiate like herion. It is a fear tactic used to bolster their side!
I think New York City is probably the busiest port on the east coast, and that makes it harder for them to get all of our precious seeds! 
Our country is controlled by wealthy lobbists representing pharmaceuticals, tobacco and liquor. To change the mind set of those in charge of our country would take billions of dollars (which we will never have). It is sad when you see people suffer from cancer and going through chemotherapy and knowing how a good appetitite stimulant (like pot) would do wonders for them. As well as relaxing them enough to help them sleep better. Oh yeah, thats right our government found no medicinal need for marijuana. What morons!!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 29, 2008)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> I dunno why people go through boutique when there is
> so much negative feedback on here. Do yourself a favor
> and make your next order form Dr. Chronic.


 
I've ordered twice from Seed Boutique, and couldn't be happier.  5 free seeds with your order, and I got both shipments in about a week.


----------



## fuddie (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, and Mr McCain (son of Cain, slayer of Abel) will continue the iron grip of the Bush/Reagan "just say no" administration.  Oh well.  I'm going to the southwest coast of FL for december and january.  Wonder if I'd have better luck getting them from overseas there?  Any Floridianites out there in forum-land???              Oh please oh please oh please?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

I have read on other posts in other forums that the midwest customs Hub has pretty much learned the stealth shipping methods from several seedbanks so they know what to look for. The midwest hub seems like it knows "Exactly" what to look for. Why they have not passed it on is a good question... I live in south US...Ordered 2 times from doc,,,,no problems either time.


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 30, 2008)

fuddie said:
			
		

> Yes, and Mr McCain (son of Cain, slayer of Abel) will continue the iron grip of the Bush/Reagan "just say no" administration. Oh well. I'm going to the southwest coast of FL for december and january. Wonder if I'd have better luck getting them from overseas there? Any Floridianites out there in forum-land???  Oh please oh please oh please?


 Hey Fuddie i just put two orders to two places i'll keep you posted for FL.. Take Care JJ


----------



## fuddie (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to it JAO, thanks.


----------



## jao33333 (Aug 31, 2008)

fuddie said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it JAO, thanks.


 NO WORRIES


----------

